# Sand Hazards



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

So sand hazards aren't nearly as serious as other hazards which cost you shots and balls, but they are still a hazard for a reason.

My question is...how many shots does it typically take you to get out of a sand trap?

My answer would be 1.5. Meaning most of the time I get out on 1 try the first time and 2 the next. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I can get out of a sand trap with 1 shot, although accuracy isn't guaranteed with that. Some people who go for accuracy some times spend up too 4 shots.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can almost always get out in one, but just 4 days ago my ball plugged in a trap against the lip, with me standing in the rough above the ball. I barely made contact, but at least I had a decent lie for my third shot.


----------

